# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  مقتطفات من عمود الرشيد حاحا بالأمس

## ابو حسن

*
*مصيبتنا أن فريقنا أدي أسوأ مبارياته هذا الموسم 
*فشل النقر لأنه جلس بلا فهم..
*فشل أحمد آدم لأنه يؤمن بأن الفوز يأتي من تحت دخاخين دجل الأناطين لا اللاعبين..
*فشل هيثم مصطفي لأنه مارس أسوأ هوايه له..
*الهوايه التي دمرت الهلال و جعلته فريقا بلا أنياب..
*شخصيا علمت بالنتيجه السيئه عندما عاد هيثم لجر النجوم الي مربعنا ..
*لأنها فرصه ذهبيه للمريخ ..فلقد تمكن من اللاستحواذ علي علي وسط الميدان سيما و                                     ان  بشه يثبت كل مره أنه ينبغي ان يخلع شعار الهلال و تتم اعارته  لفريق جديد..
*بشه كلما كتبت عنه نقد غليظه مد بوذه و تعامل بعجرفه و عمل فيها نجم كبير فلماذا لا تغضب مما أكتب هنا وتورينا عجاج كرعيك..
*و معقوله يا خليفه الزول بكرر الغلط خمسه مرات و متتاليات.. 
*بلأمس كان خليفه هو المهاجم الثالث مع اديكو و ساكواها و اشتغل معهما صناعة لعب بدرجة الامتياز التي افتقدها هيثم في الهلال..
*و ليس خليفه وحده بل ان مساوي لعب بطريقة دكتور جيكل ومستر هايد تحلف تقول مهاجم مع الحمام..
*البحث عن ليبرو و اعادة مساوي للارتكاز أفضل لأنه أصبح عمو هدايا في أحرج الأوقات..
*كان بالامكان أن يلعب خليفه يمينا و يأتي بويا يسارا و يدخل أغتير ارتكازا..
و لكن يبدو أن هنالك تعليمات مشدده من الأنطون بتاع أحمد عافيه أن تكون التشكيله علي هذه الشاكله..
*المريخ بالواطه و عبر ثلاثه تمريراتبيصل مرمانا و يهدده..
*و نحن نلت و نعجن وندور و نرسلها عاليه لنقول لباسكال هاك أبقي نجم المباراة..
*شغل زلنطحي يانقر..
*و الرساله واضحه يا برير..
*لا تعشم كثيرا في نجوم بهذه المستويات..
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*طيب ماتجي تدربهم ياحاحا
والله ياجلفوط لو ما الحكم كان الرماد كال حماد ياواطي
*

----------


## فرينكو

*اللهم اجعل كيدهم فى نحورهم
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين.
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*(فشل النقر لأنه جلس بلا فهم)
مدربهم بلا فهم هههههه دي جديدة دي
فشل أحمد آدم لأنه يؤمن بأن الفوز يأتي من تحت دخاخين دجل الأناطين لا اللاعبين

زماااان شن قولنا 

فشل هيثم مصطفي لأنه مارس أسوأ هوايه له

ياربي الهواية دي شنو

كان خليفه هو المهاجم الثالث مع اديكو و ساكواها و اشتغل معهما صناعة لعب بدرجة الامتياز التي افتقدها هيثم في الهلال..
هههه الله يجازي محنك يا حاحا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قبل كم يوم كنت رافع نجومك ديل في السماء هسه وقعوا واطه ياحاحا !!
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*الرشيد على طيش ده بكاي خلاص هسي جس البكاء ده ما عويل عديل هههههههههههههههههه هيثم البرنس ده حالتو الشغيل ما لاعب يعني جمل الشيل كان لاعب كان الرشيد قال الفريق لاعب ناقص هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
والله نخن زعلانين شديد لانو كان مفترض نغلب خمسه مازمبي الكنقولي لكن مجظوظين الجلافيط ديل . هسي كان الرشيد على طيش هاجر ومعاهو البرير المشكله البرير موقوف يعني كان سافر الا يقعد في البيت لانو موقوف
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*الحمد لله إعترافكم  بالدجل  والشعوذه 

التى تمارسونها .
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

(فشل النقر لأنه جلس بلا فهم)
مدربهم بلا فهم هههههه دي جديدة دي
فشل أحمد آدم لأنه يؤمن بأن الفوز يأتي من تحت دخاخين دجل الأناطين لا اللاعبين

زماااان شن قولنا 

فشل هيثم مصطفي لأنه مارس أسوأ هوايه له

ياربي الهواية دي شنو

كان خليفه هو المهاجم الثالث مع اديكو و ساكواها و اشتغل معهما صناعة لعب بدرجة الامتياز التي افتقدها هيثم في الهلال..
هههه الله يجازي محنك يا حاحا



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الإختشوا ماتو
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*الاعتراف بالدجل سيد الادله 
*

----------


## عمر عباس حمزة

*هو الدجل دا جديد عتيهم ؟ نسيت عمك فوزي المرضي و لا شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## عمر عباس حمزة

*هو الدجل دا جديد عليهم؟
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*صدق
               وهو كاذب
*

----------


## hameed2210

*بالله حالتو الحكم معاهم والكوره طلعت درون الرشيد دا لو الحكم كان نزيه والكوره طلعت خمسه /صفر كان قال حلوا الهلال دا واعملوا لينا حلبة مصارعه؟
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*وهل يرتجى من فريق يتراسه البرير---ويدربه  احمد مايرنو--وكابتنه  هيثم  قطامه ويدير قطاعه عجوز فى الغابرين -نصحناهم مالم يتغير المضمون لاتحلموا  بالتغيير  واراهن ان المريخ  اصبح لا منافس له لعدة مواسم انشاء الله

*

----------


## راشد عمر توفيق

*ناس الكجور ... جلفطة وشرك لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## شمس العمدة

*واللة هذاالرشيد طول ماهوموجودالحمدللة الهلال دائما في النازل قال كجور.قال ناس الكجور معروفين وين
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*ديل تربية 
فوزى 
تخصص دجالين
وتربية البرير
تخصص
شتل 
وشطحات
واحمد ادم 
والاناطين
قبل الرئيس السابق
ما سافر نيالا 
عديل
وبرضو 
انهزم
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*حاحا
سيد جرسة 
لاول مرة
تقول كلام صح
يا دوب صحيت
                        	*

----------


## ابو حسن

**لم يترك حاحا حتي البرير نفسه و قال :
*و لست بعيدا عن هذا التدني يا برير . .
تشارك اللاعبين في هذا  الاخفاق لأنك اصيحت مثل الأرباب في عز اضمحلال عهده عندما أتي بالضعفاء في المجلس و أراد أن يحكم الهلال وحده . .
تري هل تنتظر أن يقو لك عافيه لا..أم تراه هاشم ملاح . .أم تراه ودالمامون . .أو عثمان خالد . .أم عصام كرار. .أم حاتم أبو القاسم . .
*ديل ما بفيدوك برغم احترامنا لحماسهم ونيتهم القويه لأجل تقديم ما يفيد الهلال..
*نعم أنت تعمل لتتدارك الخلل الأن و تكسب في أفضل النجوم في الساحه (طبعا الكلام ده قبل عملية قلع الضفر ) و لكن لقد أشعرت الناس بالخوف أن الحلو عندك ما بيكملش . .
*

----------

